# T/C prohunter fx



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone shooting this rifle?


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Sending mine to t/c for warranty work. It’s been kind of a nightmare since I bought it. Going the cva route I think.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

T/C used to put out a quality product and their customer service was second to none. Then they were purchased by Smith & Wesson and in my opinion both have gone downhill.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm having a hard time getting mine to group. I'll try another bullet/sabbot before inspecting the scope.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What loads are you using?

To get the best groups with my T/C Triumph I only shoot 90 grains by volume of Pyrodex. My bullets are Thor 300 grain. But it also shoots Barnes 250 grain TEZ quite well also. 

If I up the powder charge over 100 grains the groups open up a lot

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I've been shooting 100 gr. 777 and 250 gr. Hornady SST and monoflex with orange sabbot. And 250 gr. Shockwaves with black sabbot. I'm going to try the Barnes 250 and 245 gr. next. Maybe 95 gr. powder.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

A heavier bullet will stabilize and be more accurate. 
I worked at SW part time for a few years and many hunters would come in cussing their ML rifle. They had the same issues, sporadic groups and best grouping seemed to be 10" at 100yds. They were all shooting a light projectile with magnum powder charges. I showed them the .44 300gr. XTP using the green sabot and a load of no more than 110 loose powder, or, 100gr. pellets. They came back and said the "recipe" I showed them took care of the grouping problem.

Like Critter mentioned....If you use the lighter bullet, drop to 90gr. volume powder charge. Cant hurt seeing you have the bullet and don't have to search for the 300gr. bullet.


----------



## Accubond110 (Feb 16, 2019)

I have the pro hunter not the fx but i shoot 110 grains of 777 pellets 1 magnum 60 gr and 1 50 gr and the 300 gr TC shockwave with the yellow sabot! shoots awesome


----------

